# Vivonex Fast, SIBO, Fecal Microbiota Transplant



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have not frequented here in quite some time, but thought i was really do for an update

I have successfully gotten rid of sibo by following an elemental diet, and 'fasting' for 2 weeks, with breath results confirming my fast was successful.

I had also done a Fecal Transplant following my fast, and I did about 5 of them, via ennema, at home because of FDA restrictions.

I just wanted to comment how incredible I feel since doing all this:

ONE:

I've gained a ton of weight! I was losing a lot of weight from all this crap. Im now up 20LBS , and feel incredible

TWO:

First time in years i've been able to eat this varied of a diet. SIBO has taught me to be an awesome cook, and no, I don't eat fast food and part hard at the bar, but I am eating grains again, and mushrooms, and nuts, and things that caused me hell before. I'm tolerating all of these just fine

THREE:

Energy: I can't believe how positive I am, how great my mood is, and overall, how well I feel.

The list goes on, but the point I would like to say is I had SIBO, I also had an improper gut flora balance from all my antiobiotics, I tried it all: SCD, fodmap, you name it, and I was hardcore. But I couldn't win my battle with lack of gut flora. Now, I feel like I am really coming on top.

6 weeks post fast, 6 weeks kickin' butt! I still follow a "post sibo" diet, meaning i eat, and don't eat for atleast 4 hours or more, and I do take a prokinetic at night called Naltrexone (2.5MG). Officially, Dr. Pimintel in California discovered that permanent nerve damage happens in individuals who have SIBO in relation to the Migrating Motor Complex. Finding the right prokinetic drug to stimulate this is tough. The one I am on was studied for people with IBS-D, and so far, I tolerate it awesome.

I give FMT 10 thumbs up! sounds gross, but the rewards are not for those suffering from the potential imbalance in gut flora.


----------



## lookingforcure (Mar 27, 2012)

Congrats! Could you talk about what procedure you used for the FMT?


----------



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

I used an at home enema kit. Glad I did it at home, in the sense, it saved me a lot of money. Literally thousands, but I was working with 2 medical practitioners to make sure things were being done right. It was really easy, and takes under 5 minutes.


----------



## ColinCharlie88 (Sep 19, 2012)

Im confused...You say you did the Vivonex fast and had success but then you say you did the FMT and had success. Since you did both, any idea which helped? Or does it really matter, right?

You sound like you have/had the same probs I have...Would love to replicate your success. Keep us posted


----------



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

I've had success with Vivonex at getting rid of SIBO, and I feel FMT helped me gain my life back from the wreck I was after chronic antibiotic use.

However, it pains me to write that SIBO relapses, and no matter how d*amn hard I try, it gets back to me. However, it was found I had a parasitic infection too. For the last 2 weeks, I have good days, stretches of 3-4 days, followed by a few bad days, and I feel myself leaning on some type of supplement / or immodium, to mask symptoms. I am seeing a doctor next week, going to see if I need to fast again ( I pray not) or if its the parasite which I need to attack. If its the parasite, fasting will do nothing

Overall, even if SIBO has relapsed, I've gained 20 pounds, I feel actually really good. Im active, rock climbing again, skin color is awesome, etc.. But diarrhea is not fun, and this is no fun to deal with once again. I may actually try an antibiotic, but I cannot decide, I am literally scared of them after my previous history, as lame as that sounds. But I do not know if I have it in me to fast again. Fasting is really hard, and Ive done it 5 times. Dont know if I wanna do a 6th one.


----------



## patnodet (Oct 21, 2013)

How long were you on the Vivonex and where did you get it?


----------



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

i actually made my own elemental diet , its much cheaper if you have to pay for it yourself, and I got the instructions from here:

http://www.siboinfo.com/uploads/5/4/8/4/5484269/homemade_elemental_diet_options.pdf

I had awesome results from my homemade diet, with extremely reduced hydrogen breath levels at the end.

I got vivonex through there subsidy program, where you contact them, have a doctor fill out a form that explains why you need the formula, and you sign saying its too expensive (its about $1000 depending on how much you choose to take per day) If you want to just buy it, walgreens carries it, or amazon, etc..


----------

